# washington trappers?



## sheridan leavitt (Feb 1, 2006)

hi i am 20 years old and new to this site.i learned to trap from an older guy when i was a kid,then i got my trappers safety liscense,but unfortuanately trapping was banned in washington that same year,(1999 or 2000 i think) . anyways i was looking at the game regs this year and it clearly shows trapping licsenses still for sale, and the start of trapping season etc. am i missing something?did they reopen it and i never heard about it?any info would be much appriciated because i loved trapping alot and would get back into it in a heartbeat if there is a way to.


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

Just go to Wal-Mart or somewhere that sells hunting and fishing liscenses and pick up a copy of the hunting regulations. They're free and will have all the info you need. Hope this helps...


----------

